# كيفية عمل الهاتف



## علاء الكعبي (28 أغسطس 2009)

ادخل على الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/128477090/d7f0e0bf/___.html​


----------



## أكرم النعمان (29 أغسطس 2009)

ارابط مو شغال لو تعطينا رابط آخر ومشكوووووووور


----------



## هرجيسا (31 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط ما شغال .......


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

الملف لا يعمل 

ارجو التأكد منة


----------



## علاء الكعبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الا خوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتذر عن وجود مشكلة في الملف الموجود في الرابط السابق فعلا كان لايعمل 
يمكن تحميل الملف من الرابط الجديد


http://www.4shared.com/file/129506505/17240ef6/__online.html​


----------



## علاء الكعبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الا خوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتذر عن وجود مشكلة في الملف الموجود في الرابط السابق فعلا كان لايعمل 
يمكن تحميل الملف من الرابط الجديد



http://www.4shared.com/file/129506505/17240ef6/__online.html​


----------



## م/وفاء (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن رابط اخر غير هذا الموقع وجزاك الله بالف خير مقدما


----------



## Ibn khalid (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا جميعا به ،،، لك جزيل الشكر ، الملف طريقة الشرح فيه مبسطة وواضحه .

:20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------

